# NY Philharmonic on "Live at Lincoln Center" last night (Sept 21, 2011)



## itywltmt

I caught the intermission interviews (wih Alec Baldwin as host!!) and the second half excerpts from Strauss' _Salome_.

If I may hazard a _critique_, I recognioze Mr. Gilbert is a true talent, and he certainly has a lot of enthusiasm for this repertoire. However, I was not bowled over by his "Dance of the Seven Veils", which I thought lacked the raunchiness of, say, performances by Kempe and Bohm. It would not be fair to judge Mr. Gilbert as a conductor on a couple of pieces, but I am leaning towards "overhyped". Ms Voigt was "as advertised" in the "Death Scene" - she saved the day for me.

Being from Canada, I am pretty sure I don't have access to the PBS online stream of the performance to have a second listen, but maybe others have tuned in (or will tune in on line) with different opinions...

Factoid: I thiought it noteworthy that Mr., Gilbert's mother still plays in the violin section of the orchestra. How awkward is that? Less awkward than if it were your Significant Other, I guess.


----------

